# Petra



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi all,

I've been busy snapping pictures this morning, so I thought I'd post a few on here for you to tell me what you think. I can take good or bad feedback, so please tell me what you honestly think. :wink: 

This is Petra, I've had her about 2 and a half months now. For the past month, she's not had a lot done with her due to personal circumstances and the weather, but I've just started bringing her back into work. I know her topline needs improving, but all that will come with work.
She's about 16.1hh, 9 yrs old. Irish Sports Horse.


----------



## firelight27 (Jul 20, 2007)

I think she's very nice and sporty looky. She's got good angles, is balanced, and has a nice, long, well tied neck. The only picture where her topline looks a little weak is in the bottom picture, where her head is turned. But thats probably how she is standing. I think she looks good. ^_^


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

My only concern is her sway back. Has her back always been so weak?


----------



## desperate horsewife (Jun 21, 2007)

I think part of what makes her look swayed is that she's uphill...her shoulder is higher than her hip...it almost looks as though you could give her a lower shoulder/wither setting and the back would be normal. 

She looks like a pretty balanced horse, and certainly has cute appeal :wink:


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

This horse is built uphill.

I'm concerned about the degree of how low the back drops on Petra.


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

She looks really cute.

i wouldnt say she has a swayed back at all!
Looks to me she is built slightly downhill and has a high whither!

Good luck with her!

________________________________________________

swayback is not a condition that keeps a horse from being pleasure ridden, it does make it difficult to find a saddle that fits the horse comfortably, leading to an increased likelihood of back soreness and related problems. Therefore, it's a fault we should attempt to avoid breeding on. If a horse only develops this fault at an advanced age, it is understandable, but I've seen young stock that already have a back shaped like a big U. Not good.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi all,  

Thanks for comments, keep them coming. Looking at those pics now, I can see how she looks sway backed. I think I need to take some more pictures.  
I'll try and post some more on later today.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

I couldn't get any more pics today.  Its been raining heavily, I did try to take some more pics, but they didn't turn out too well, didn't have much room. :lol: 










Of my original pics, if you look at number 3, her back doesn't look anywhere near as bad as pic 4. She does have very high withers and shoulders. As desperate Horsewife says, if her withers and shoulders were of a lower setting her back would look ok.
 In all honesty, I just think its my bad picture taking. As soon as weather improves, I'll try to take some goods ones, using Desperate Horsewifes advice from another post. :wink:


----------



## la-who-ooo-zer (Jul 19, 2007)

That horse is not, and I repeat not sway back. She's built uphill and his high withers, thats by no means swayback. She's a cutie.


----------



## *SayAnything (Jul 23, 2007)

la-who-ooo-zer said:


> That horse is not, and I repeat not sway back. She's built uphill and his high withers, thats by no means swayback. She's a cutie.


just what i was thinking,


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

She's not sway back!!!! LOL


There just jelous that she's so gawgeous and there horses arent!!!


----------



## Eventer Gal (May 15, 2007)

Yeh i agree she looks good, they are so jealous 8)


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Some interesting replies, especially concerns of jealousy? :lol: 

No, I can see in the picture you took most recently what you are saying. It may very well be the way the pictures are taken =) Get some more of that little cutie.


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

BTW, I noticed she's a solid bay. I love solid bays.

I wanted to ask about her brand. Is it purely for identification? In the US, generally ex-racers have brands like Petra does. Is her brand common in the UK?


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Kristy-  We call it freeze marking over here. Many horses have it, but the majority of people tend to go for Microchipping now. They have it done where Petra's is, or on the shoulder. It's good for deterring thieves. Well most of the time. 

 Thanks so much everyone for your comments. The weather over here in the UK is nothing but wet, wet wet at the min. I'll definatley take some more pics when the weather improves. Roll on sunshine. :roll:


----------



## hsharp123 (Mar 22, 2007)

I WILL SECOND THAT MEGGYMOO!!!!!

So sick of this weather now! arh!!! hehehe

She is lovely, she is built as your typical ISH should be! They do all seem to be slightly weak in the back but that doesnt ever seem to trouble them and their performance so done take that as a critisism at all! I have a 6yr old ISH and she too is long, with a little less whither. 
Petra can build those butt muscles up and gain topline and she will look stunning (not that she isnt now!)

Anyway off out into the rain again! Poor horses!  
Elz x


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Aww thanks Elz.

Dont know about where you are, but our fields are waterlogged so they haven't had a great deal of turnout.  Blooming weather.


----------



## hsharp123 (Mar 22, 2007)

Im between Evesham and Stratford! So very bad! Yeh i have been trying to keep my paddocks as best i can by putting them out for an hour in the morning while i muck out and an hour in the evening. They are all so young that all they do is churn the field up....they cant resist but run everywhere they go! hehe Monsters!!

They tell me its play but i wish they wouldnt! hehe

Im looking for a new place to be honest as its not ideal and i desperately need a menage in this awful weather!

Elz x


----------

